# Jeep Terrain Park Challenge @ Monarch Feb 24th



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Brah, I heard that terrain park was whack, yo.

Just kidding, Don Juan, how you livin? I know I know..pimpin aint easy.

Just wanted to give you a shoutout from the other side of the world.

Peace.

Josh
Nowhere near Monarch


----------



## MikeDiesel (Jun 30, 2005)

*Josh.....*

Yo man, hope things are going well for you. Did you ever build that quarterpipe like you were talking about. Did you get that email i sent you? I am stoked to hear about Casie's job and you moving man, i cant wait to shred with you. Later Dude 

Mike


----------

